
28 percent of consumers use CBD products daily or as needed - iamchmod
https://www.theshelbyreport.com/2019/09/11/acosta-consumers-cbd-products/
======
RenRav
>Millenial, Gen X, Baby Boomers

I wish they would just put in the actual age groups instead of these
buzzwords.

